# Retard crashes a Ferrari 360



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Mr. E said:


> I'm just wondering what was up with all the people cheering after he munched it.


Pepople love seeing wealthy people suffer. Look at the success of the "Behind The Music" series.


----------



## B-Mer (Feb 24, 2005)

the guy must have been high or something. All he had to do was drive a straight line.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> 1) Foot to the floor
> 2) Run out of talent (and brains)


I realize that, I just couldn't fathom anyone doing something that stupid that quickly with that car.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I realize that, I just couldn't fathom anyone doing something that stupid that quickly with that car.


"How did he even get to the track at all?" :eeps:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> "How did he even get to the track at all?" :eeps:


Hmm... where have I heard that before???? :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Hmm... where have I heard that before???? :rofl:


 :angel:


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

Maybe it wasn't his car. Someone let him "take it for a run" and he just pegged the throttle off the line with all the aids turned off.

I saw almost this exact same thing in an F1 car. It was at one of those hosh posh concours festivals where they run all sorts of sports cars up some winding road. They decided to let one of the mechanics drive the F1 car and he did almost the exact same thing. Very embarassing. .

James.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

James said:


> Maybe it wasn't his car. Someone let him "take it for a run" and he just pegged the throttle off the line with all the aids turned off.
> 
> I saw almost this exact same thing in an F1 car. It was at one of those hosh posh concours festivals where they run all sorts of sports cars up some winding road. They decided to let one of the mechanics drive the F1 car and he did almost the exact same thing. Very embarassing. .
> 
> James.


Didn't something like this happen to an Indy car during a pace lap, by the guy on the pole?

(When I first saw this post, I thought it referred to a bimmerfest poster).


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

James said:


> Maybe it wasn't his car. Someone let him "take it for a run" and he just pegged the throttle off the line with all the aids turned off.
> 
> I saw almost this exact same thing in an F1 car. It was at one of those hosh posh concours festivals where they run all sorts of sports cars up some winding road. They decided to let one of the mechanics drive the F1 car and he did almost the exact same thing. Very embarassing. .
> 
> James.


Judging by the previous two runs, it would appear that it was a burn out contest of some sort, not a drag race.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Gabe said:


> Judging by the previous two runs, it would appear that it was a burn out contest of some sort, not a drag race.


The guy couldn't even light up the rears... just a small wisp of white smoke. 

-Mark


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Did anyone ever find out what happened here? As he's leaving the track, he's got the tires locked up, and it doesn't seem like there's enough apparent momentum to carry him all the way to the wall. Also, the drivers rear is still spinning even after he hits the wall.

Stuck throttle?


----------

